# Heater



## Brian-Viv (May 14, 2009)

Hi my name is Brian , and my wife and I live close to Penacova in the central of Portugal,and here we have a problem with the damp atmosphere , and we have heard that in the Algarve area you can get a heater to install in an airing cupboard to keep your clothes a little fresher and less damp , so is there anyone who knows of such a thing and where we cold get one please . Brian


----------



## golf04 (Jan 25, 2010)

I believe it is a Heatwafer you are after. There is a website


----------



## Silverwizard (Nov 21, 2009)

Brian-Viv said:


> Hi my name is Brian , and my wife and I live close to Penacova in the central of Portugal,and here we have a problem with the damp atmosphere , and we have heard that in the Algarve area you can get a heater to install in an airing cupboard to keep your clothes a little fresher and less damp , so is there anyone who knows of such a thing and where we cold get one please . Brian


Hi Brian,

The previous poster is exactly right,they are indeed called Heatwafers & in our experience are very good indeed.
They have one type of heater specifically designed for your purpose.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Brian-Viv said:


> Hi my name is Brian , and my wife and I live close to Penacova in the central of Portugal,and here we have a problem with the damp atmosphere , and we have heard that in the Algarve area you can get a heater to install in an airing cupboard to keep your clothes a little fresher and less damp , so is there anyone who knows of such a thing and where we cold get one please . Brian


I wouldn´t worry about getting a heater Brian. 
The best thing is to buy a couple of decent dehumidifiers. 
Leave room doors open to let the air circulate and don´t fully close wardrobe doors.
There are many decent dehumidifiers out there. 

We have 4 all 20 litre ones and don´t have any damp problems at all. 
We leave them running even if we are away on holidays. 
The cost very little to run about the same as a 60watt bulb.
A side bonus is distilled water great for plants!


----------



## bhbloom (Jan 16, 2008)

I leave our loft hatch open, which circulates the air.
This solved the problem.

Obviously, it does not work in a flat!


----------

